# Desktops again, but not the same...



## changomarcelo (Feb 17, 2002)

What about if you send a picture of your real desktop?
This is mine!!


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 17, 2002)

actually, we have done this before.

see this thread...

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8384


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 17, 2002)

Ouch!!!@#~ 
But, well, it was a long time ago from now... and maybe there are new people (like me) and may be some one made some changes to their desktops


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 17, 2002)

lemme know whatchya think.  That's an iBook and a 400 Mhz iMac there.  Im a "Cocoa Programmer", and I wanted to make the best Mac OS X applications out there.  In order to do the best work, you must have the best environment to work in.  So i made my room based upon Aqua.   Everything is blue and white.  Dayum it was alot of work!


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 17, 2002)

From the link that Ralph posted.... I was looking through the thread when i found a picture of my house next door and my old room, as well as my not-painted desk.  hehehe, here's a pic of my unpainted desk and 400 mhz iMac from the other thread.

-whitesaint


----------



## Sogni (Feb 18, 2002)

Here's mine (I know some already saw it as it the link used to be on my signature) :

http://homepage.mac.com/tormente/studio/
(please excuse the crappy pictures - my digital camera does not do too well under florecent light).

My Studio has changed since those pictures and I'm still in the middle of remodeling/cleaning up. I was supposed to be sharing my studio with a buncha servers (my studio is in one of their offices within their company) but they couldn't get enough juice in here to power all of the servers and an A/C  so the Servers went elsewhere in the building. Imideatly after that - I started moving everything around! 

I'll be taking new pictures as soon as I get my studio halfway precentable again!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

i borrowed the digi cam from work just to take this pic for you guys!

first off, it's a dell dimension 4100 with 17 inch monitor
there's the scanner and printer, joystick, some programs, etc.
a movie poster for my favorite movie "orange county"
my 19 inch TV/VCR combo
XBOX
VCR (so i can output sound from my xbox to some kick ass speakers)
Playstation (broken... levels out for the vcr & xbox)

speakers are "hidden" behind the computer desk, so they don't have a large "footprint" in my room.

i dunno what else to say.... i hope to have all that replaced with either an iMac or new PowerMac (since I returned the imac i already got)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

whoops, forgot to post the photo!


----------



## themacko (Feb 18, 2002)

I've got a link to my computer in my sig, but I'll post it here again just 'cause.

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/desk.jpg

All those freaking drives on the left are my cd-burner, zip driver, superdisk/floppy drive and a firewire hd.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

is that the "Cake" cd on the stack of cd's?


----------



## themacko (Feb 18, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by changomarcelo _
> *What about if you send a picture of your real desktop?
> This is mine!! *



I'm surprised the Admiral hasn't spotted this one yet, but WHO'S THE HOTTIE ON YOUR DESKTOP BACKGROUND!


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 18, 2002)

Her name is Gisele Bündchen (I think she´s from Brazil).
I don´t remember from where I downloaded the wallpaper. Here it is in 800x600. If you want it in 1024x768, wait until I get back home.
*Updated:* Here is the big one: http://66.110.138.252/photosdemadamescuteoy85034h60386y3094ht3k/wallpapers/133gb.jpg


----------



## fryke (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *Im a "Cocoa Programmer", and I wanted to make the best Mac OS X applications out there.  In order to do the best work, you must have the best environment to work in.  So i made my room based upon Aqua. Everything is blue and white.  Dayum it was alot of work!*



Sorry, I have to: Did you code anything good yet, or would you better have used the time for studying Objective-C?


----------



## Captain Code (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by changomarcelo _
> *Her name is Gisele Bündchen (I think she´s from Brazil).
> I don´t remember from where I downloaded the wallpaper. Here it is in 800x600. If you want it in 1024x768, wait until I get back home.
> Updated: Here is the big one: http://66.110.138.252/photosdemadamescuteoy85034h60386y3094ht3k/wallpapers/133gb.jpg *



Sweet!  Got the 1024 X 768 version from the link you posted thanks.


----------



## swizcore (Feb 18, 2002)

This is my newest desktop with my new iMac. It sists in the living room because it looks more like art than technology and everyone who comes over stares at it in awe. Hopefully i'll get a few PC to Mac converts out of this tactical placement.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

damnit i hate you!

that could have been me!

damn dell for selling me a piece of sh** worth less than what i have to finish paying for!


----------



## changomarcelo (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey! BingBling! Buy yourself a Mac!! Aren't they cheap in your country?


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 18, 2002)

> Sorry, I have to: Did you code anything good yet, or would you better have used the time for studying Objective-C? 



I have been studying the Cocoa frameworks and Objective-C for about a year now (pre-mac os x 10.0) I wrote an Mp3 Player, that failed, I was working on another program, (I dont wanna say what it was) - that failed too.  Now im working on somthing that i hope i can get all the bugs straight and make it speedy and good.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 18, 2002)

Hello!

Well, unfortunately my Kodak is in for battery repair.  I will post a pict as soon as I get it back.  And yes, it is much more cleaned up then my last post.  I can actually see my monitor without standing on my chair  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by changomarcelo _
> *Hey! BingBling! Buy yourself a Mac!! Aren't they cheap in your country?  *



I did buy a NEW iMac but had to return it because there was no way I could afford it (since I couldn't sell my Dell in time)


----------



## swizcore (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *damnit i hate you!
> 
> that could have been me!
> ...



 I LOVE your member title!!!!
You are now my favorite MacOSX.com member. Awesome!!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 18, 2002)

coolness!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 18, 2002)

*Originally Posted By BlingBling3k12:*


> damnit i hate you!
> 
> that could have been me!
> 
> damn dell for selling me a piece of shit worth less than what i have to finish paying for!



Well?  Aren't YOU the one who bought that Dell POS (Piece-O-$#!T).  I honestly think that Dell is not to blame.  You made a conscientious decision to go with the Windows platform.  And to really tick you off.  I almost had a buyer for your PC this weekend.  He decided not to even check it out because he was afraid it wouldn't make it through UPS/FedEx/USPS.  He'll probably take it off your hands if you agree to sell it for $300.00 and drive it yourself to Medina Ohio.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 18, 2002)

swizcore,

That iMac G4 looks pretty sweet.  I just saw one at CompUSA this past weekend.  If only it had a true 17 inch monitor....I would have one by now.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello!

Yes, It would be cool if Apple would make the iMacs in 15", 17" and 22" models.  I would just hate to see how much costs the 22" would suck up.  But, considering that my current 17" monitor has the resolution of a 15" I think a new iMac will be fine for me once the board decides to go ahead with a grant for a computer lab.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Originally Posted By BlingBling3k12:
> 
> 
> Well?  Aren't YOU the one who bought that Dell POS (Piece-O-$#!T).  I honestly think that Dell is not to blame.  You made a conscientious decision to go with the Windows platform.*



They had promoted it as the greatest system for consumers... and it didn't look good for the tech sector so prices were lower than they'd ever been and had been stable for a while, so I thought it'd be a good investment!

At the same time, I was eyeing a PowerMac G4 but since I hadn't heard of Final Cut Pro and wasn't using Photoshop much, i didn't buy it... MY FAULT I KNOW, but it was also out of my budget a bit more than a year before...

they also stuck me with 20% financing costs, so the price was way more than the real computer


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 20, 2002)

Less talking more pic(ing)


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 20, 2002)

it's not mine, but check out MacOSX.com member Jasoco's website (http://www.jasoco.com) and be sure to check out his lair.... it's hella full of macs!


----------

